# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  تحميل موسوعة الشعر العربى

## a_leader

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



موسوعة الشعر العربي 2009  





إضافة جديدة من مؤسسة محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم للمكتبة العربية، وهذه المرة المكتبة الإلكترونية بالذات، حيث أصدرت المؤسسة "موسوعة الشعر العربي" التي تعد أكبر موسوعة للشعر العربي، والتي تحتوي على أكثر من ثلاثة ملايين وخمسمائة ألف بيت شعر لما يزيد عن ثلاثة آلاف شاعر من العصر الجاهلي وحتى العصر الحديث.
وقامت المؤسسة بتوزيع "موسوعة الشعر العربي" مع عدد صحيفة البيان الصادر أمس، وذلك ضمن فعاليات مهرجان دبي الدولي للشعر 2009 الذي تختتم فعالياته في العاشر من مارس 2009 بمشاركة أكثر من 100 شاعر من أشهر الشعراء شهرة ومكانة من 45 دولة حول العالم، حيث تعيش دبي حالياً أجواء ثقافية لا مثيل لها، تهيمن عليها لغة الشعر التي تصدح في أرجائها المختلفة.
وبالإضافة إلى عدد أبيات الشعر الضخم الذي تضمه الموسوعة النادرة فإنها أيضاً تضم 591 كتاباً أدبياً، وأربعة معاجم شعرية، و26 تسجيلاً صوتياً لقصائد شعرية شهيرة فيما يصل عدد صفحات الموسوعة لحوالي 676 ألف صفحة، وتستعرض الموسوعة السير الذاتية والأعمال الشعرية لأكثر من 3 آلاف شاعر من العصر الجاهلي، والعصر الإسلامي، والعصر الأموي، والعصر العباسي، والعصر الأيوبي، والعصر العثماني، والمخضرمين، والعصر الفاطمي، والعصر المملوكي، والعصر الحديث.

هدية مني لكم

بحجم

699 ميجا

 روابط التحميل 
http://download.adrive.com/public/vi...1c7729aee.html

رابط اخر

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HGOMMSBJ

رابط اخر

http://www5.multiupload.com/files/ZX...9%20twensa.iso

تحياتى ,,,

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*مشكوووور أستاذ ليدر على هذه الموسوعة الجميلة*

*وجزاك الله خيرا*

*وجاري التحميل*

*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## thereallove

مشكوووووووووور ليدر باشا 

وجاري رفع موسوعه اخري ان شاء الله تكون اضافه

----------


## فراشة

الف شكر ليدر
فعلا هدية جميلة
انا بحملها ديلوقت
تسلم ايدك


فراشة

----------


## a_leader

> *مشكوووور أستاذ ليدر على هذه الموسوعة الجميلة*
> 
> *وجزاك الله خيرا*
> 
> *وجاري التحميل*
> 
> *مع خالص تحياتي*


الله يعزك اخى الكريم

الف شكر لمرورك الطيب

 :f2:

----------


## e_elassas

مشكووووووووور استاذ ليدر على الموسوعه الراقيه 

جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## a_leader

> مشكوووووووووور ليدر باشا 
> 
> وجاري رفع موسوعه اخري ان شاء الله تكون اضافه


العفو حبيبى و الف شكر لمرورك الجميل 

 :f2:

----------


## saydsalem

*فكر عميق*
*وشعور غارق في المطر*
* صح القلب وسلم القلم*
*فيض تقدير*
*تحياتي*

*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------

